# Norman, Oklahoma-Possible Sable Male in need of help



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

I know that our local animal shelter is a kill shelter. I found this tonight and am concerned. I'll call in the morning when they open. I just hope I'm not too late. I'll foster him if I have too. He looks like an under nourished male sable. And, he looks abused and sad. Please email me if your interested. My email is Julie and Bays and G and Mail if you are interested.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Norman, OK | A007106


----------



## Foster Mom (Nov 29, 2011)

no longer listed on Petfinder


----------

